# Meyers MD 2



## KoolAidMan888 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi guys i hooked the plow up and it goes up and down and went left. But not will not return to the center or more right .. it still moves up and down but it would go right at all.. I cleaned my conections and it didnt work.. When i push the right button it makes the noise it normally does but wont move.

Any ideas


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The C valve isn't opening, either due to it's stuck itself or the C coil isn't receiving power (thus not creating magnetism to pull the valve open). Start with checking the C coil for mag (a helper is handy here) and if it doesn't have it then check for 12V on the coils power wire. No power when the right angle function is pressed designates a wiring issue.

However if it does have mag then remove, clean, and stroke the plunger in the bottom of the valve with a small screwdriver a few times to dislodge any debris. If it's now free re-install it in the pump and try again.


----------



## KoolAidMan888 (Oct 8, 2010)

sorry for my lack of terminology but is that the hydrolic line but the end where it connected into the pump??


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

KoolAidMan888;1085622 said:


> sorry for my lack of terminology but is that the hydrolic line but the end where it connected into the pump??


Incorrect. If you need help with the basics let us know which pump you have and we'll get a link to the appropriate manual for you to study. They're a good way to not only troubleshoot/repair an issue but also learn about all the various components and where they're located on the pump unit to familiarize yourself with it's layout.


----------



## KoolAidMan888 (Oct 8, 2010)

How do i clean the plunger .. It does have mag.. I found the trouble shooter on Meyers site... Thank you.. But i dont no how to clean the plunger or even where it is... How to i get the solenoid off


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The spool plunger is what you'll see when you look in the very bottom of the valve once you have it out of the pump unit. Push in on it with a small screwdriver and it should move, doesn't move much but it should move. If it doesn't then it's stuck. A little brake clean and some stroking with the screw driver will normally dislodge any debris. If you can't get it to move smoothly then it's likely swelled (very common) and the valve will have to be replaced.

To remove the solenoid (coil) remove the nut on top holding it to the valve's stem and just pull it straight up and off. If it's tight coming off than that's another sign the valve is swelled and you'll want to replace it.


----------



## KoolAidMan888 (Oct 8, 2010)

Where is the spool plunger? or what part is it on?


----------



## KoolAidMan888 (Oct 8, 2010)

the coil wont come off.. I tried putting a screw driver underneath it to see if it would give way but nothing.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Then the valve is swelled and needs replaced. Twist the coil off with a large set of channel locks and remove. Then remove and replace the valve and coil with new parts.


----------



## KoolAidMan888 (Oct 8, 2010)

oo ok sorry haha


----------



## KoolAidMan888 (Oct 8, 2010)

I got the coil off then took the valve out.. fluid was coming out.. i had u pop it off with a big screwdriver. Do they sell these seperatly or together?


Will This fix the problem?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

KoolAidMan888;1086462 said:


> I got the coil off then took the valve out.. fluid was coming out.. i had u pop it off with a big screwdriver. Do they sell these seperatly or together?


 You can purchase them either way but as an assembly is usually a better deal.



KoolAidMan888;1086462 said:


> Will This fix the problem?


Well, it needs the C valve to angle right, it won't angle right and you know know the valve is swelled. You do that math.


----------



## KoolAidMan888 (Oct 8, 2010)

Haha i no it needs that im just wondering if there is anything else that could make it not work.. But Thank you I really appreciate your help.

Thanks


----------



## KoolAidMan888 (Oct 8, 2010)

One more Question.. I found the part.. Is there a difference between the E-47 and E-60 Plows.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

the power units are different. the valves are the same.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

KoolAidMan888;1086481 said:


> Is there a difference between the E-47 and E-60 Plows.


All E47-E57-E60 B and C valves and coils interchange


----------



## KoolAidMan888 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ok sounds good


----------



## KoolAidMan888 (Oct 8, 2010)

Wana say thanks For the Help.. It was the C coil.. I put the new one in today and it WORKS!..... 

Thanks Again.. The KoolAidMan


----------



## don1952 (Jan 14, 2011)

*same problem*

I am having same problem, I replaced the "C" valve, the angle works but it still hangs angled to the left every so often. I cannot release coupler @ pump, disconnected hose at the cylinder, move plow by hand (slightly) re-connect hose and it works again. Could it be the coupler as well?

Thanks


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

don1952;1209310 said:


> I am having same problem, I replaced the "C" valve, the angle works but it still hangs angled to the left every so often. I cannot release coupler @ pump, disconnected hose at the cylinder, move plow by hand (slightly) re-connect hose and it works again. Could it be the coupler as well?
> 
> Thanks


Yes it definitely may be, they're one of the primary causes of angle issues. If you replace them be sure to replace them ALL to avoid created mis-match issues and be sure they're all the same type (pin style preferably) and try to purchase the best quality you can find.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

B&B;1210138 said:


> Yes it definitely may be, they're one of the primary causes of angle issues. If you replace them be sure to replace them ALL to avoid created mis-match issues and be sure they're all the same type (pin style preferably) and try to purchase the best quality you can find.


best quality ha theres no such things with those junky couplers


----------

